# new tutorial, not dial-up friendly!



## jokers_kick (Oct 4, 2005)

I haven't done a tutorial in ages, so I decided it was about time. Please excuse how I look in most of them, I had Just woken up haha. 






I had to cram it all on my toilet seat haha
Studio tech in NC 35
Select sheer in NC30
studio stick concealer in NC 35
sunbasque blush
tony and tina herbal eye base
lancome eyeshadow in peep
"" in platinum
"" in le blanc
"" in chocolat brulee
MAC e/s in haux
lancome defincils mascara
covergirl stylee style flat pencil
MAC lipliner in hover
lancome lipstick in coquette
Urban Decay slick pots in wicked
medium eyeshadow brush
blending brush
angled brush
smudge brush
blush brush
foundation brush






start with a clean face aka gross morning face haha





Then apply a TINY amount of the studio tech with either a sponge or foundation brush. Make sure to blend it upwards. Don't cake it on or it just looks gross and it all ends up halfway down your face haha.





Now use a concealer brush(I just use a nylon brush) and swipe it accross the top of the concealer a few times to get a minimal amount on your brush.





DOT it onto wherever it needs to go, Then blend it in using your finger or the brush





To set the foundation, use a foundation brush to apply the powder all over your face, so you can't see any shine...but again, don't over-apply it.





Using a blush brush, swipe it in circular motions around the blush and tap any excess powder off on your hand





Depending on your face shape, apply it like you normally would. For my face shape I just smile and sweep it upwards from the apples of my cheeks.





This is what you should have so far. Excuse the tiredness haha.





using a small angled brush, get a TINY amount of the chocolat brulee eyeshadow on the edge of the angle, and both sides of the brush.





Start from the inner corners of your eyebrows, slowly rotating the brush as the brow gets smaller so the eyeshadow doesn't get everywhere. Stop at the arch and use the tip to apply the rest to the outer edge.





get a small amount of the eye base on your finger





apply it evenly over your entire lid area





on one side of a medium eyeshadow brush, get a fairly good amount of the shimmery light pink(platinum) on it.





brush it onto the inner corners of your lid, not extending past the brow bone





thats what it should look like.





now take the shimmery taupe color(le blanc) and do the same as the pink





apply it to the outer part of the lid, in a downward sweeping motion starting at just above the crease.





thats what you should have now.





now, using a blending brush, get a minimal amount of haux eyeshadow on it.





starting from the outer part of your crease, brush it inwards so it blends with the two other colors.

*hahaha i deleted this picture awhile ago off of photobucket, and uploaded a new one with the same code, so sorry about that.*






now curl your lashes for ten seconds.





apply the mascara to the top of the eyelashes first, then going from the base upwards. And coat the lower lashes as well.





now curl your lashes again, for twenty seconds this time.





thats what you should have...try to brush out any clumps you might have gotten.





thats what the whole face should look like by now.





now take the light matte pink(peep) and apply it to a fluffy brush. I used a matte color to highlight because the other colors are shimmery, and it complements them better.





Then i brush it onto my browbone, slightly blending it in with the haux eyeshadow.





now I line my waterline using the black eyeliner





I use a flat eyeliner pencil because it makes lining the top of the eye such a breeze, you just use the thin side and it comes out perfect every time.





I then use a smudger to smudge the eyeliner





I take the angled brush again, and get a bit of haux on it and use it to line under the lower lashes.





now for the lips. I used hover lipliner to line and fill in my lips.





Then I used a brush to apply coquette l/s to my lips because with a brush, the color  comes out sheerer.





for a finishing touch I added a little bit of UDs wicked lipgloss to the center of my bottom lip to make them look more full.





Viola!





i really don't like this picture, but it shows the eyeshadow.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 4, 2005)

Your blending is amazing.


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 4, 2005)

God I hate how beautiful you are! Anyways, great tutorial gal


----------



## user3 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh I love this tutorial! Thank you for doing it!


----------



## Grace (Oct 4, 2005)

loosks super beautiful! great tutorial!


----------



## mooracr03 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ah I'm so jealous of your perfect skin!  The tutorial is great though, thanks


----------



## lover* (Oct 4, 2005)

You're beautiful.  Amazing job!


----------



## PhonyBaloney500 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Nice!*

Great tutorial! I love this look!

Interesting that you curled your eyelashes with mascara on them--you don't have any eyelash breakage from that?


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 5, 2005)

WOWZA!!! ur SERIOUSLY talented AND gorgeous to boot!


----------



## gis08 (Oct 5, 2005)

gorgeous!!


----------



## jokers_kick (Oct 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PhonyBaloney500* 
_Great tutorial! I love this look!

Interesting that you curled your eyelashes with mascara on them--you don't have any eyelash breakage from that?_

 
not at all! I've been doing it for awhile and my eyelashes don't even fall out or get brittle. They're the same length and thickness.


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 6, 2005)

awesome as always!


----------



## breathless (Oct 6, 2005)

beautiful! i'll be using this in the definate future! thank you lovely!


----------



## shygirl (Oct 6, 2005)

Fantastic tutorial! Thanks!


----------



## jokers_kick (Oct 7, 2005)

you guys are so cool! haha thank you :]


----------



## CWHF (Oct 7, 2005)

You are gorgeous (with or without makeup) and very talented.  Love this.


----------



## veilchen (Oct 9, 2005)

Oh my, you're so pretty! Your skin is perfect and I just adore your eyelashes!!


----------



## aeon410 (Oct 10, 2005)

i love seeing your fotds cos they never fail to wow me. And you'r gorgeous and have perfect skin. damn im jealous!


----------



## Henna (Oct 10, 2005)

You look pretty w/out makeup, too!  Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## jokers_kick (Oct 10, 2005)

thank you guys :]


----------



## chantelle (Dec 27, 2005)

I just love your tutorials! You are good at bringing out your features so well...


----------



## Beautiful1 (Dec 28, 2005)

Your Tuturial Is Awesome I Just Love How You Make It Look So Easy. Your Make~up Looks Fantastic.


----------



## black_crx (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh girl... You should be forbidden!!  You're sooooo beautiful... even without make up!! I am envious! ;-) Thanks a lot for this tutorial!


----------



## stacey (Dec 29, 2005)

nat you are gorgeous! i love how you look all the time. you skin is perfect!


----------



## makikay (Jan 2, 2006)

You're so beautiful!
Awesome tutorial!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jan 3, 2006)

Is that the 224 blending brush you used? It did a very good job!


----------



## mona (Jan 4, 2006)

omg you are gorgeous! loved the pics, super helpful -- having both the pics of the application and the makeup before application were especially nice. thanks!!


----------



## rcastel10 (Jan 8, 2006)

I really wish I had those lancome eyeshadows to be able to copy this look.  I looked for them but I couldn't find them. I guess their discontinued.  I really like this look.


----------



## Hydrogen (Jan 12, 2006)

Where did you get that flat eyeliner pencil? Id idn't know covergirl made a flatliner.


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hydrogen* 
_Where did you get that flat eyeliner pencil? Id idn't know covergirl made a flatliner._

 
its actually by styli-style. Id never heard of the brand before so I thought it might have been covergirl because the packaging looked a bit similar haha.


----------



## jokers_kick (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rcastel10* 
_I really wish I had those lancome eyeshadows to be able to copy this look.  I looked for them but I couldn't find them. I guess their discontinued.  I really like this look._

 
Yeah the shadows are really old : /. The pink is similar to mac's pink freeze :]


----------



## deelasoul (Jan 12, 2006)

really pretty ... and helpful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks for posting it!


----------



## alexisdeadly (Jan 29, 2006)

you have beautiful skin


----------



## kiluna (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW! you look so beautiful!






  you eyes!





  your skin! 





  your lips!


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 3, 2006)

You remind me of Sandra Bullock!


----------



## reh (Feb 5, 2006)

Thank you! This tutorial rocks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I`m gonna try it as soon as I get my hands on the eyeshadows..


----------



## jokers_kick (Feb 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_Is that the 224 blending brush you used? It did a very good job!_

 
nope! Its a sonia kashuk brush from target ;] I'm in love with it.


----------



## calixto (Feb 9, 2006)

wow! u look gorgeous pre-makeup! and your eyes look like they are already lined! so jealous!


----------



## Blyss (Feb 9, 2006)

Very nice tutorial... your skin is flawless.


----------



## fireatwill (Mar 7, 2006)

niceee! great tutorial!


----------



## kattpl (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks great!!! Thanks, I'll have to give it a try!!

Kath


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 10, 2006)

you looks great!!!


----------



## supahfly (Mar 23, 2006)

you're so beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 great tutorial.. i love your eyes..so dramatic! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 keep it up!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 1, 2006)

you are so pretty.. the best skin!


----------



## gabbi (Apr 1, 2006)

*Lovely look*

Those colors are the best! You look so pretty. Are your lashes really that thick at first or do you have eyeliner filling in? Too cool!


----------



## neyugNneiL (Apr 1, 2006)

Your skin is so flawless, you really dont need any foundation!
I've been hooked to your tutorials since I seen your awesome cat eye version...thanks so much for the tutorials!


----------



## leobrat (Apr 1, 2006)

Absolutely stunning!  Thanks for taking all the time to do this


----------



## KhoOoDi (May 30, 2006)

most what i really like it is ur skin ..... Oh God!! 
its really
perfect!!

did u used a foundtion brush when u appled it?
or just with ur finger?

sorry,for my bad Eng spilling


----------



## gwenivypage (May 30, 2006)

Great tutorial!!  Wow, your eyelids look so smooth!!  And your end result is flawless!


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 1, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## Ranjana (Jun 1, 2006)

You have lovely flawless skin.  And thanks for the tutorial


----------



## jenn_tm (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh you're so beautiful and you did a wonderful job :]!~ you have a a beautiful nose ! haha


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 4, 2006)

you are so soo pretty thankyou for the tutorial very helpful v = )


----------



## LisaR (Jun 4, 2006)

Great tutorial!  Thanks!


----------



## jokers_kick (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KhoOoDi* 
_most what i really like it is ur skin ..... Oh God!! 
its really
perfect!!

did u used a foundtion brush when u appled it?
or just with ur finger?

sorry,for my bad Eng spilling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thank you!! I actually used a sponge :]


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_thank you!! I actually used a sponge :]_

 
when will we see more tuts from you  ma'am?


----------



## Princess. (Jun 5, 2006)

Ohh my god, thank you so much. I just tried this out and it looks amazing. Thanks a lot. 

PS) You're gorgeous.


----------



## EccentricAngel (Jun 6, 2006)

You look fabulous!


----------



## linkas (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice tutorial, great look!


----------



## aziza (Sep 29, 2006)

Damn. I wish I had lips like yours! Beautiful tut


----------



## ccarp001 (Sep 29, 2006)

your skin is sooo gorgeous!!


----------



## arabian girl (Oct 3, 2006)

You're beautiful even with out make-up
nice jop sis


----------



## Aliciaa (Dec 24, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## xkatietron (Dec 24, 2006)

you are so beautiful


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 24, 2006)

thanks for this tut 
you're very pretty!!


----------



## Green_eyes (Jan 8, 2007)

Beautiful, thanks so much


----------



## MACisME (Apr 12, 2007)

ur lips look stunning!


----------



## c00ki312 (Apr 14, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## lirola (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow, what a great tut. You really do blend very well. It looks so natural and flattering. And one can see your effort in making this tut very clear to us.
Thanks


----------



## Miss World (Oct 8, 2007)

awesome tutorial!


----------



## Purity (Feb 28, 2008)

Great tut! You have perfect skin, even without makeup. I'm extremely jealous


----------

